# Best time for dinner



## ninasimren (Mar 3, 2010)

what should be the best time for dinner before sleeping, if someone is not doing any physical activity that catalyzes the digestion?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 3, 2010)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 3, 2010)

Some time after lunch and before the following day's breakfast.


----------



## njc (Mar 3, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Some time after lunch and before the following day's breakfast.


 
I disagree.  Supper should come between breakfast and brunch.


----------



## Archangel. (Mar 10, 2010)

I would try to plan my dinner around 2 hours after my workout


----------



## twarrior (Mar 10, 2010)

Many people believe that eating their main meal late at night or before bed time will be their dieting downfall.  Eating in the evening won???t stop you from losing weight if that's your goal but consuming too many calories throughout the day will.  You'll be fine by sticking to a daily calorie allowance regardless of the time you consume those calories as long as you don't go over the limit.  Eating at night may disturb sleep patterns so you may need to experiment to find out what works for you.


----------



## kyle64 (Mar 12, 2010)

I am eating at all kinds of hours day and night, sometimes at midnight. I have lost a ton of weight anyways and losing more as I gain muscle mass.
I calculate how much I eat between midnight and midnight (24 hour food cycle) and that is all that matters. Only thing I caution is the chance of heartburn if you eat and go to sleep right away specially with spicy foods. Otherwise when I eat has no relevance to anything accept that I am noticing better muscle gain when I drink my protein shake within an hour of working out.


----------



## WeightGainNet (Mar 15, 2010)

ninasimren said:


> what should be the best time for dinner before sleeping, if someone is not doing any physical activity that catalyzes the digestion?



I usually eat an hour before bed.

On a side note, how the hell do you have *-68523 *Reputation? lol is that a mistake? Not that it matters or actually means anything.


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2010)

I suggest not to eat spicy food just before bed, you will get nightmares because your body will overheat and give you a nightmare in order to wake you up.

Also dont fill up just before bed, especially on liquid. You will have restless sleep, having your sleep interrupted because your body wants to throw up, and if it's liquid, the urge to urinate will definately disturb your sleep, unless you dont mind your bed smelling of urine.


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2010)

Don't know why the fuck I posted that here though.


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 15, 2010)

Doesn't matter


----------



## T_man (Mar 15, 2010)

8.32 PM only! Any sooner or later and you will die


----------



## quadluver (Mar 16, 2010)

Food takes about two hours to digest. The sooner you eat dinner, the longer your fast. A longer fast will help burn calories. My answer... the sooner the better.


----------



## Marat (Mar 16, 2010)

quadluver said:


> Food takes about two hours to digest. The sooner you eat dinner, the longer your fast. A longer fast will help burn calories. My answer... the sooner the better.



There is plenty of evidence to support the benefits of maintaining a true fasted state every once in awhile (once or twice a week). However, the benefits don't really occur to greatly until one is fasted for about the 18-24hr window. Arbitrarily eating 5pm dinners and then not eating until the next morning (and repeating this day after day) may be comfortable for some, but most individuals will probably just grow ravenous and end up overeating. 

The planned abstaining from food is only beneficial if it is done logically.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Mar 16, 2010)

In terms of weight management I don't think it makes a world of a difference but I find that if I eat an hour or less before going to bed I just don't feel comfortable and feel bloated so I would say 1.5 hours or earlier before calling it quits for the day.


----------



## jonathan1 (Mar 16, 2010)

what realy is  the best time for dinner?


----------



## Marat (Mar 16, 2010)

jonathan1 said:


> what realy is  the best time for dinner?



Whenever you'd like. There is no best time.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 17, 2010)

Dinner should be between spoons of Nut Butter and before the last protein shake of the day.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Mar 18, 2010)

kyle64 said:


> I am eating at all kinds of hours day and night, sometimes at midnight. I have lost a ton of weight anyways and losing more as I gain muscle mass.
> 
> I calculate how much I eat between midnight and midnight (24 hour food cycle) and that is all that matters.



Correct.

It's all about total daily caloric intake.  

You're in a surplus, maintenance, or deficit.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2010)

T_man said:


> 8.32 PM only! Any sooner or later and you will die


ha


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 18, 2010)

I eat a half hour before I go to bed. Usually entails cottage cheese, peanut butter, and Walden Farms. Or I get really full eating carb free pancakes. Great stuff.


----------

